# Grand Cayman --What days are cruiseships in port?



## Conan (Mar 1, 2006)

Is there a rule or, better, a schedule as to what cruise ships are in Georgetown, Grand Cayman on what days?

We'll be at Morritt's next week and plan to drive across to visit Georgetown and Seven Mile Beach.  I'd like to do that on days when the cruise crowds are absent.

Thanks!


----------



## Dave M (Mar 1, 2006)

Here is the link to determine what ships will be in port on specific days. 

Sundays are best. Tuesdays, Wednesdays and Thursdays have the heaviest cruise traffic.


----------



## Conan (Mar 1, 2006)

Wow, thanks, TUG is the best.

10,700 Monday,
16,200 Tuesday,
14,800 Wednesday,
13,800 Thursday,
  5,500 Friday
  3,700 Saturday
        0 Sunday


----------



## Art (Mar 2, 2006)

Another good site that is good for checking all ports is 

www.cruisecal.com

Check the wind and seas every day.  Since Georgetown is a tender port, ships frequently skip it if the seas are too rough.

Art


----------



## Marty in DC (Mar 8, 2006)

*Rum Point*

From Morrits, you should definitely go west out of the resort to Rum Point.  It is a great beach, very Caribbean, and out of the reach of most of the cruise ship tourists.  I just got back last Sunday, and spent most of the week there.


----------



## Rod in Louisiana (Mar 12, 2006)

rklein001 said:
			
		

> Is there a rule or, better, a schedule as to what cruise ships are in Georgetown, Grand Cayman on what days?
> 
> We'll be at Morritt's next week and plan to drive across to visit Georgetown and Seven Mile Beach. I'd like to do that on days when the cruise crowds are absent.
> 
> Thanks!


 
As I recall, most, if not all stores and shops are closed on Sundays.  If shopping in Georgetown is on your agenda, I suggest a day other than Sunday for your excursion.  Friday or Saturday, with the lowest passenger counts of the week, appear to be good alternatives.   Remember, shops adjust their hours to cruise ship traffic.  So, being there while some cruise ship passengers are in town isn't necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## Conan (Mar 13, 2006)

We're back from our week at Morritt's Grand.  Having arrived on Sunday when all stores are closed, we drove to Georgetown on Monday, cruiseships or no.

Fortunately we got a late start (had lunch at Lighthouse on the way), and only arrived in Georgetown at about 2 PM.  By then the cruiseship people were shipping out, so the streets and stores were nearly empty.  
[Tip - - there's ample free parking in the lot a block behind the Hard Rock Cafe; you'll see the Hard Rock Cafe as you enter the harbor area from the south].

Shopped at Fosters (next to the airport) on the way back and we were set for the week.


----------

